# Cave Run Musky Catch



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey all,

Two of my buddies and myself took the boat down to Cave Run Lake last weekend on our first ever musky trip. We are noobs with musky, but from help on here, youtube, and google we felt pretty comfortable going out. Water was 18' over summer pool, and we had heavy winds Friday. The weather we had Saturday was almost "too good"!

Anyways, I can't say enough about how awesome the guides are down there! We didn't take a guide, but did meet a couple at the boat ramps and Crash's before going in. One of the guides gave us some tips, and actually gave us 5 of his own baits to try out! He just told us, "you'll see me out here, so just try to drop off the baits before you leave," which of course we made sure to do.

We trolled (following what 75% of the guides were doing) most of Friday in 46* surface water (warmest we could find), and did some casting just as a change of pace. We also learned a lesson as we rode across the flats of Zilpo with white caps, thinking the boat was going to break.

At the end of the day Friday, we trolled around for a while with different baits over a bunch of bait balls, and finally got a slam on a weighted, "thin" bucktail (of all things). The picture shown is the 38.5" musky my buddy caught that was healthy on release. By the end of the weekend it turned into a 42" musky haha.

Saturday, we trolled around for a bit in 48* water, then casted in some areas around 54*. Not a single follow or bite all day. We talked to some guides that evening and they said the musky were right on the edge of spawn...said that we were casting in the right areas, just no ski wanted to slam the lures.

Anyways, this was our first every musky trip, and it was awesome!!! We are hooked. I'm planning a trip to Caesar this weekend assuming the storms aren't bad. I could go on about how much I was shaking just watching him pull that fish in, it felt just like watching a deer right before it drops.

One last thing, my buddies have an Instagram page called _*backerboysoutdoors *_that the video of this catch is on. Check it out if you've got "the gram". I'm a guest star in it as the netter getter.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the fish!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice fish. Congratulations. They become addicting and expensive....ha ha. My dad ruined me 50 years ago in Canada and at Clear Fork.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Musky Fever in an expensive disease with no known cure......Congrats on your trip!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Good catch


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

As others have said muskie fishing does seem to turn into an addiction, congrats on the successful trip. Good luck at CC this weekend, fish have been pretty active but worried things will slow down soon in the next week or two.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

You guys aren't kidding about expensive! I feel guilty about how much ive spent already and it's not even a fraction of some anglers I met down there.


----------

